# HAMRADIO ข้อมูลทางด้านเทคนิค > รวมเรื่องสายอากาศ >  รวมข้อมูลทางด้านเทคนิค > เทคนิคการสร้าง แก้ไข ดัดแปลง

## mio_trat

สูตรโมเทพ benison V5 245mhz โดยไม่ต้องใช้คอม


BENISON-V5 เครื่องแดง 245 Mhz.

>>กด * 8 # พร้อมกันค้างไวัและเปิดเครื่อง 

 กด 5  MIC  ปรับเสร็จกดปุ่มซ้ายล่าง (สีดำ) ค่าปกติ อยู่ที่ 135 ปรับไป 250 เสียงส่งไปดังลั่นโอก
     6  SOUND  ปรับระดับเสียงที่ลำโพงเครื่องเรา
     7  HIGH   ปรับระดับกำลังส่งที่เครื่องเรา ปกติอยู่ที่ 135 ปรับไป 250 ออก ประมาณ 9 w
     8  LOW   ปรับระดับกำลังส่งตอนส่งโล ปกติ อยู่ 35
     9  RESET ADJ  เกิดหลงปรับไปมากลับไม่ถูก กดอันนี้ กลับที่เดิมทั้งหมด
หลังปรับเสร็จทุกอันกดปุ่มดำข้างคีย์ แล้วปิดเปิดใหม่เป็นอัน เสร็จ
     เสร็จแล้วปิดและเปิดใหม่  

ผมหามา สามปี หวังว่าคงมีประโยชกับเพื่อนๆนะครับ ใครมีสภาพสวยๆ ผมรับซื้อ pm มานะครับ
ปล ไม่แนะนำให้ปรับกำลังส่งสุดตลอดนะครับ เดี๋ยวมันพัง ไว้ฉุกเฉิน ติดต่อไกลไม่ได้ เล่นสูตรเลยครับ 

(เครดิต nunfha )

----------


## mio_trat

ลองทำเชฟเวอร์ 2G 02N 2N  
จัดการตัด และเจาะตามรูป 


เสร็จแล้ว หน้าตาเป็นแบบนี้ครับ ใช้กับ 2G 02N 2N ได้สวยงาม



13.8 V ต่อตรงเลย ไม่ได้ผ่าน IC ลดแรงดันนะครับ วัตต์จะได้ออกเต็ม ๆ  

แต่ถ้าเป็น 2N อย่าให้เกิน 10 V ครับ 

(เคดิต BEER )

----------


## mio_trat

เผยเคล็ดลับ IC-229  


 ก่อนอื่น ให้ปิดเครื่อง 
1. กดปุ่ม UP(ที่ไมค์)+HI/LO ค้างไว้แล้วเปิดเครื่อง
2. ลองกดปุ่มUP จะเป็นการเปลี่ยนกำลังส่งทันที ปุ่มDNจะเป็นการแสกน
3. ต้องการยกเลิกให้ปิดเครื่อง กดปุ่มUPแล้วเปิดเครื่อง

(เครดิต HS3JBX )

----------


## mio_trat

มาทำ"รับเบอร์ดักซ์ ไว้ใช้ดีกว่า 
เริ่มจากเตรียม วัสดุ ที่จะทำก่อนน่ะ
1.สายไฟขนาด 1 มิล ยาวซัก 40 เซนติเมตร
2.สายคันเร่ง รถจักรยานยนต์ เก่าหรือใหม่ก็ได้ ถ้าใหม่ก็สวยดี ยาว 20 เซนติเมตร
3.ขั้ว BNC พร้อมเข็ม
4.ปากกา ยาว 4-5 เซนติเมตร เลือกใช้ตรงปลายไม่มีหมึก 

นำสายคันเร่ง มาปลอกเปลือกออกประมาณ 1 เซนติเมตร แล้วก็นำสายไฟมาบัดกรี

นำปากกามาเจาะรู ด้านข้าง เพื่อที่จะสอดสายไฟ  เจาะรู ประมาณ ตามรูป
แล้วก็ พัน พัน พัน...จนครบ 10 รอบด้วยกัน เจาะรูสอดสายไฟเข้าไปข้างใน ตามรูป ลองวัดเทียบกับขั้ว BNC ว่าเข็ม อยู่ประมาณไหน ตัดแล้วบัดกรีเข็ม

ประกอบร่างเข้าด้วยกัน หาทอหด มาหดด้านปลายปากกาด้านเข็ม เวลาใส่ขั้ว BNC จะได้แน่นๆหน่อย

วิธีการแมต ใช้วิธีการตัดปลายสายคันเร่งทีล่ะนิดๆจนค่า SWR ต่ำที่สุด เมื่อต่ำจุใจแล้วก็นำท่อหดมาหดให้เรียบร้อยเป็นอันว่าเสร็จสิ้น 
ผมแมตได้แค่นี้เอง

เย้ๆๆ ได้แว้ว....

(เครดิต 7aaw)

----------


## mio_trat

วิธีสร้าง SWR Bridge ใช้งานเอง
แบบในภาพได้ลองทำตามแบบวงจรนี้ครับ
มีส่วนปรับ Cal. Full Scale ก่อนวัด SWR เมื่อเปลี่ยนความถี่ขณะวัดครับ 

ผมต่อ R.อ้างอิง ไว้ภายนอกครับ เผื่อจะลองปรับเปลี่ยนค่า R. ได้ หรือต่อ L/C เพิ่มต่อไปครับ
ความไวดีมากครับ ต่อ Dummy load ไว้ที่ปลายสายก็สามารถเห็นความเปลี่ยนแปลง ว่าสายลงแลมด้าที่ใด  
ด้านสัญญาณออกเปลี่ยนใช้ ดิจิตอลมิเตอร์ วัดโวลท์ก็ได้ครับ อ่านเป็นตัวเลขง่ายๆ




ยังไม่ได้พล๊อตสเกล SWR. ลงไปบนหน้าปัดท์มิเตอร์ครับ ตามข้อมูล ถ้าด้าน ANT. ต่อความต้านทานต่อไปนี้
R. 50โอห์ม เข็มแสดงค่า พล๊อตจุด SWR 1.0:1
R. 75โอห์ม เข็มแสดงค่า พล๊อตจุด SWR 1.5:1
R.100โอห์ม เข็มแสดงค่า พล๊อตจุด SWR 2.0:1
R.150โอห์ม เข็มแสดงค่า พล๊อตจุด SWR 3.0:1

"จริงๆ เป็นค่าสัญญาณ Return ออกมา เมื่อค่า Impedance Miss-Match กัน"
"ผมเลยลองใช้ R.ค่าต่างๆ ทำแบบบ้านๆ เพื่อเปรียบเทียบพล๊อตสเกล ครับ" 
"วิธีพล๊อตอาจจะไม่ถูก 100% เพราะระบบสายอากาศ มีค่า L/C ร่วมด้วย เป็น (R+JX)"

ต้นแบบที่ทำจากคุณสมบัติอุปกรณ์ที่ใช้ประกอบ
เมื่อปรับ Cal. Full scale และปรับมาแสดงค่า SWR กลางจอจะประมาณ SWR 2.5:1 ครับ

รายละเอียดอุปกรณ์ประกอบ
1. ใช้กล่องที่เป็นโลหะก็จะดีครับ
2. R. คู่บน ผมใช้ 150โอห์ม 2W 5% ขนานกัน 3ตัว ได้ 50โอห์ม ครับ
3. R. อ้างอิง ใช้  R.500โอห์ม 1/8W 1% ขนานกัน 10ตัว ใส่ในขั้ว PL-259 
4. Diode เป็นเบอร์ 1N60 หรือ 1N34 ครับ (หรือ 1N60P ก็พอใช้ได้ครับ)
5. มิเตอร์เข็ม 100uA ครับ  หรือใช้ดิจิตอลมิเตอร์วัดโวลท์ที่มีอยู่ ปรับไปที่ เรนจ์ มิลลิโวลท์ หรือ โวลท์ ก็ได้ครับ

ปรับความถี่ไปเรื่อยๆ ,กดส่ง ,Cal. FullScale และโยก สวิต์มาแสดงค่า Return ครับ
ถ้า Impedance ของสายอากาศ  ใกล้เคียงกับ R.อ้างอิง  ค่า Return ก็จะออกมาน้อยครับ

ขอขอบคุณข้อมูลจากเวบต้นทางที่ได้ให้ความรู้ครับ
73. 
(เครดิต langlang )

----------


## mio_trat

วิธีสร้าง SWR Bridge ใช้งานเอง

----------


## mio_trat

5/8แลมด้า 3 ชั้น CB245
ป็นสายอากาศแบบ 5/8แลมด้า 3 ชั้น อัตราขยาย รอบตัวต่ำสุดประมาณ 8dBi  
( 8dBi ตามการคำนวณของคอม  มากกว่านี้ก็ได้แต่ การแพร่กระจ่ายคลื่นมันจะออก
ด้านหน้า ควอเตอร์เวฟสตับ  และ ด้านหลังมาก   ด้านข้าง2ด้าน น้อยลง)
      ผมใช้คำนวณมือเพื่อหาค่าความยาวแต่ละส่วนก่อนและเอาค่าที่ได้ไปปรับแต่ง
ในคอม อีกรอบลองเพิ่มลองลด ความยาวส่วนต่างดู  เลื่อนตัวยู (ตัวจัดเฟส ทำให้คลื่น
ที่เหลือบนตัวนำ 5/8แลมด้า มีเฟสเสริมกันทั้ง 3 ชั้น )และทดลองกลับ
ทิศทาง ตัวยูเพื่อให้ได้อัตราขยายและรูปแบบการแพร่กระจ่ายคลื่น ที่มันออกรอบตัวมากที่สุด
    ต้นที่สำเร็จคือ ต้นที่ 2 ครับ ต้นแรก บนคอม ได้รูปแบบแพร่กระจ่ายคลื่นดีมาก แต่
พอมาทำจริง swr  แบบ3 ชั้น ปรับไม่ลง   ถ้าเอาแค่2 ชั้นใช้ได้  
    เป็นเพราะ ชั้นที่ 2 มันสั้นไป มันต้องยาวกว่า 5/8 แลมด้า  แต่ผมไปหลง อยู่ที่
ระยะห่างตัวแมตชั้นล่าง (ควอเตอร์เวฟสตับ)  กับระยะเลื่อนตัวยู มากไป   

รูป 1      -จุดสีน้ำเงิน  ท่อ pvc  หาเศษๆ มา ยาวซัก เมตรก็พอ     ผมเอายัดข้างใน
             ท่อทุกจุดที่ยิงรีเว็ต เพราะท่ออลูมิเนียมมันบางมากครับ  และใช้เป็น
             ฉนวนระว่างชั้น ของ ตัวนำ 5/8 แลมด้า
            -จุดสีเขียว  อลูมิเนียม  1 นิ้ว อยากได้น้ำหนักเบาเลยซื้อแบบบางมา 
             เส้นละ 120 บาท น้ำหนักรวมทำเสร็จแล้วเบาครับแต่ บางไป  ถ้าต้น
             นี้สู้ลมไม่ใหวแล้วหักคงซื้อแบบหนาเหมือนที่ทำ 5E ครั้งที่แล้วครับ
             เส้นละ 190 บาท
            -จุดสีแดง  ท่ออลูมิเนียมดัด เป็นรูปตัวยู  กว้างประมาณ 7.7 ซ.ม. ผม
             ไม่มีที่ดัด แต่มีห่วง ไดโฟลเก่า ของย่าน 15-16 เลยไปตัดออกมาครับ
             ความยาวรวม ทั้งเส้น 40-50 ซ.ม. ความจริงถ้าได้ขนาดเส้นผ่าศูนย์
             กลางเล็กกว่านี้จะดีกว่า จะได้แข็งแรง ไม่กินเนื้อท่อ 1 นิ้วเวลาเจาะ
             อันนี้ขนาด เส้นผ่าศูนย์กลางที่เห็นคือ 1.2 ซ.ม. มีแบบนี้ก็ต้องใช้แบบ นี้ครับ
           -ที่เหลือก็มี เทปพันสายไฟ เทปละลาย รีเว็ต สว่าน ค้อน ตะไบ เข็มขัดรัดท่อ
            ขั้ว pl 2549   น็อตเกียวปล่อย ก็หามาครับ

รูปที่ 2 เริ่มตัดท่อ อลูมิเนียม  1 นิ้ว  ความยาวที่ตัดอย่าลืมต้องเหลือให้พอเจาะ ท่อ
        อลูมิเนียม   ยึดตัว ยู ด้วยนะครับ เพื่อประมาณข้างละ 1.5 ซ.ม.  ชั้นบน 
        ชั้นกลาง  1.5ซ.ม. +1.5ซ.ม.     ชั้นล่างยาว 2 เมตร เลย   (ตอนซื้อ  ให้ร้านตัดมา
        ท่อนละ 2 เมตร  เสียดาย เลยไม่ตัดเลย ถ้าจะตัดทิ้ง ก็ตัดออก ประมาณ 50 ซ.ม.  )
        ตามรูปคือเจาะรู  เพื่อเป็นรู ยึดตัว ยู 

รูป 3    เอาท่อ pvc สอดใว้ข้างใน เพื่อเป็นฉนวนระหว่างชั้น   ระยะห่างวัดโดยเอา
         ตัว ยู มาเทียบดู ก่อนยิงรีเว็ต

รูป 4  เจาะท่อ pvc  ทำจุดยึดฉนวน ระหว่างชั้น 5/8

รูป 5  ทดลองยัด อลูมิเนียมตัวยู  ตอนนี้เจาะรู ยึดด้วยน็อตเกียวปล่อยได้เลย 
        แต่ยังไม่ต้องไขแน่น  เอาใว้เลือน ปรับ swr

----------


## mio_trat

5/8แลมด้า 3 ชั้น CB245

รูป 6  .ใช้เทปพัน ป้องกันแสง โดนท่อ pvc จะได้ไม่โดนแสงแดดโดยตรง  เพราะ
         ท่อ มันจะกรอบ แตกง่ายเมื่อใข้ไปนาน ผมใช้เทปละลาย+เทปพันสายไฟ
         ความจริงขั้น ตอนนี้ต้องทำตอนปรับ swr เสร็จแล้ว เพื่อไม่สำเร็จเสียดายเทป

รูป 7   ขาแมต ด้านหน้า ( ควอเตอร์เวฟสตับ ) อย่าลืมเพิ่มความยาวจุดยึดแผ่น
         ชอร์ตด้วย ประมาณ 5-10 ซ.ม. หรือจะใช้น็อต ชอร์ตก็ได้ แต่ผมเห็น
         อลูมิเนียมมันบาง กลัวมันจะไม่แข็งแรง เวลาเจาะน็อตตัวโต เลยใช้แผ่น
         ชอร์ตทำจากแผ่นอลูมิเนียมแทน ระยะห่าง ควอเตอร์เวฟสตับ ด้านหน้า
         และหลัง 6  ซ.ม. (ระยะมีผลกับ swr และรูปแบบการกระจ่ายคลื่น)

รูป 8  แมตไม่ลง  ต่ำสุด ได้1.8 ทำหลายวิธี รวมถึงการตัด ขายึด ตามจุดสีแดงเพื่อ
       ทำให้เป็นฉนวน ก็ไม่ได้ผล  ถึงสำเร็จ ผมก็ไม่เอาเพราะใจอยากได้สายอากาศ
       แบบดีซีกราวด์ ใว้ป้องกันฟ้า แต่ที่ทำก็เพราะอยากทดลอง  ปรับระยะควอ
       เตอร์เวฟสตับ ก็ไม่ลงต่ำกว่านี้   การปรับให้ลswr ลง ให้ แยกสายอากาศเป็น 3 
       ส่วนทำที่ตัว J ก่อน โดยดึง ตัวยู ออกทั้ง 2 ชั้น ปรับเลื่อนขึ้นลง ควอเตอร์เวฟสตับ
       ให้ได้ swr  ต่ำสุด    เสร็จแล้ว ค่อยต่อชั้นที่สอง โดยประกอบตัวยูและเลื่อนตัวยู
       เข้าออก ให้ได้ swr  ต่ำสุด  และถ้าจำเป็นก็ปรับควอเตอร์เวฟสตับที่ตัว J ล่างด้วย 
       เสร็จแล้วถึงไปประกอบตัวยู ชั้น 3 เลื่อนเข้าออก ให้ได้   swr  ต่ำสุด  และใช้ตะใบ
       ถู หรือตัด  เพื่อลดความยาวท่อชั้นบนด้วยเพื่อให้ swr ต่ำลง

รูป 9  ทิศทาง การว่าง ขาแมต  (ควอเตอร์เวฟสตับ) และตัวยู มีผลต่อรูปแบบการกระ
        จ่ายคลื่น (ตามที่ผมลองให้คอมมันคำนวณ)  ตามรูปที่เห็นได้รูปแบบการกระจ่าย
        คลื่นเป็นรอบตัวมากกว่าแบบอื่นๆ  ( ผมไม่ได้ลอง การจัดเฟสคลื่นวิธีอื่น นอก
        จากแบบตัวยู เท่านั้น)

รูป10 จุดปรับใช้เข็มขัดรัดท่อยางสายนำ้มาบัดกรี่

----------


## mio_trat

ไฟล์แนบ 85
รูป 11 ประจำการ 5/8 แลมด้า 3 ชั้น
ไฟล์แนบ 86
ความยาวที่ ปรับแต่งบนคอมและเอาไปทำจริง 
รูป 12   การคำนวณ swr   ของโปรแกรม
          ทำจริงหน้างาน  ช่อง 1   ได้1.3  ,   ที่ช่อง 40 ได้  1.2   ,   ช่อง 80   ได้1.15
ไฟล์แนบ 87
รูป 13  กระแสคลื่น  และขนาดท่อท่อนต่างๆ
         ขนาด ความยาวจริง  ที่ผมใช้สร้าง
              1. ยาว 270 mm. (ตัวแมตด้านหน้า อย่าลืมเพื่อแผ่น ชอร์ตอีก 50-100 mm.   )                                          
              2. ยาว 60 mm.   (ระยะห่างควอเตอร์เวฟสตับ  หน้าและหลัง วัดจากกลางท่อ 1 นิ้ว)                               
              3. ยาว 945 mm.  (ระยะตัวแมตหลัง ยาว  270 mm.+ 5/8แลมด้าชั้นที่1 ยาว 675 mm.)
                                     (อย่าลืมเพื่อตัวชอร์ต ,ขาจับ , ทำที่ยึดตัวยู ของผมท่อนนี้ทั้งหมด 2 เมตร)
              4.+5.+6.  ยาว 430 mm.  (ตัวยู ยาว ทั้งตัวมากกว่านี้  ใว้ปรับ swr    แต่จุดยึดน็อต
                                                 เกียวปล่อยความยาว 430 mm.)
              7.ยาว 860 mm. (ชั้นที่2 ยาว 860 mm. อย่าลืม+อีก 30 มิลลิเมตร ทำที่ยึดตัว ยู 2 ด้าน)
              8.+9.+10. ยาว 430 mm. (ยาว เหมือนตัว ที่แล้ว  การเลื่อนมีผลต่อswr  อัตราขยาย
                                                รูปแบบการแพร่กระจ่านคลื่น)
              11. ยาว 677 mm.  (5/8แลมด้า ชั้นที่3  ตัดยาวกว่านี้อีกหน่อยใว้ ตัดออกเพื่อปรับ swr
                                       ค่อยๆ ตัดออกตะไบ ออก  ตอนปรับ swr และทำที่ยึดตัวยู )
ไฟล์แนบ 88
รูป 14 อัตราขยาย  ในอวกาศ 
ไฟล์แนบ 89

----------


## mio_trat

รูป 15 อัตราขยาย ในแนวราบ

รูป 16 รูปแบบการแพร่กระจ่ายคลื่น 


(เครดิตhs7xbg )

----------


## nimanout

ยอดเยี่ยมมากๆๆ ขอบคุณคับบ
ติดต่อ royal1688

----------

